# Do I need to register my parents divorce to apply for nationality?



## Chadstick31 (Aug 19, 2016)

My parents were married when I was born and my mom is a Portuguese citizen. I want to register their marriage in portugal so I can apply for citizenship. But they got divorced a few years after I was born. Do I now have to also register their divorce too?


----------

